#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Mina Hotel Vientiane

## jonboy

Gonna be doing a visa run to laos , does anybody have any experience of tee Mina hotel , prices , quality etc.
Also where is a good Indian restaraunt , Many Thanks

----------

